

No Picket Fence: Younger Adults Opting to Rent - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/23/business/no-picket-fence-younger-adults-opting-to-rent.html

======
chiph
They're building apartments like crazy in Austin. There was at least one
downtown condo project that got repurposed as apartments.

The city is investigating the feasibility of micro-apartments: those under 500
sq ft (46 sq m). They're more affordable, and move some shared space into
communal areas.

[http://kut.org/post/tiny-apartments-could-be-big-answer-
aust...](http://kut.org/post/tiny-apartments-could-be-big-answer-austins-
housing-crunch)

